

Sony to announce Playstation 4 on Feb. 20th, what are HN's predictions? - hybrid11
http://kotaku.com/5980715/is-sony-going-to-announce-the-next-playstation-on-february-20

======
zenocon
Hmmm...maybe if they do end up using AMD chips like it is rumored here, it
will breath some new life into AMD stock.

[http://kotaku.com/5896996/the-next-playstation-is-called-
orb...](http://kotaku.com/5896996/the-next-playstation-is-called-orbis-
sources-say-here-are-the-details)

